# Is having an 8 pack do to genetics or diet?



## god hand (Jan 21, 2006)

Is it possible for everybody to have an 8 pack?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 21, 2006)

yes, its easier for some though. 

Me, I've got a whole keg.


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2006)

100% genetic


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 100% genetic



Are you saying some people don't have the capibility of having an 8 pack? 

I beg to differ, some may have an easier time or are better developed but we're all capable of it.


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2006)

Scotty the Body said:
			
		

> Are you saying some people don't have the capibility of having an 8 pack?
> 
> I beg to differ, some may have an easier time or are better developed but we're all capable of it.


I disagree 100%


----------



## god hand (Jan 21, 2006)

Scotty the Body said:
			
		

> Are you saying some people don't have the capibility of having an 8 pack?
> 
> I beg to differ, some may have an easier time or are better developed but we're all capable of it.


Damn youve been here for a long time!


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 21, 2006)

Scotty the Body said:
			
		

> Are you saying some people don't have the capibility of having an 8 pack?
> 
> I beg to differ, some may have an easier time or are better developed but we're all capable of it.




It's going to be easier for anyone who has 10% or less body fat than the person who has 50-100 lbs to lose. Usually those people never can get it.

not everyone can get it. I think if people worked out hard enough they can get close, but not everyone can do it.


the four or six pac, maybe another story......................


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I disagree 100%



Fair enough.


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2006)

Just look at an Anatomy book.....they do not have 8 packs in their muscle pics.....Plus when I took Anatomy my Prof said it was all genetic some have a 4 pack some 6, some 8.....but most have 6...


True Story


----------



## god hand (Jan 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just look at an Anatomey book.....they do not have 8 packs in their muscle pics.....Plus when I took Anatomey my Prof said it was all genetic some have a 4 pack some 6, some 8.....but most have 6...
> 
> 
> True Story


Now that's wierd.................


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 21, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> It's going to be easier for anyone who has 10% or less body fat than the person who has 50-100 lbs to lose. Usually those people never can get it.
> 
> not everyone can get it. I think if people worked out hard enough they can get close, but not everyone can do it.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying that everyone has the will power to do it, I'm saying its not just genetics that deturmin weather or not you have the abbility of getting your body fat low enough to have a visible 6-8 pack.


----------



## IJ300 (Jan 21, 2006)

is it possible to have the left side of your abs more devolped than the right side giving you a 5 pack?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 21, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn youve been here for a long time!



Yes, I'm an old fart from the begging, even before spell check and smilies


----------



## redman12 (Jan 21, 2006)

Scotty the Body said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm an old fart from the begging, even before spell check and smilies



BEFORE SPELL CHECK!...........WOW


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2006)

Scotty the Body said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm an old fart from the begging, even before spell check and smilies


Pssst.....you can now use the spell check.....it's ok, it won't bite you.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2006)

Scotty the Body said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that everyone has the will power to do it, I'm saying its not just genetics that deturmin weather or not you have the abbility of getting your body fat low enough to have a visible 6-8 pack.



The original question was about getting an 8-pack, not a 6 _*or*_ 8-pack.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

I think probably anyone could get one if they got to a low enough body fat, in theory.  However, practically speaking this isn't true.  Someone with poor genetics may have to reach near-death body fat levels to achieve that look.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2006)

.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just look at an Anatomy book.....they do not have 8 packs in their muscle pics.....Plus when I took Anatomy my Prof said it was all genetic some have a 4 pack some 6, some 8.....but most have 6...
> 
> 
> True Story




THis is true,     I have 7 sections.......sounds weird but it's not really


----------



## MyK (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a 10 pack!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 22, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The original question was about getting an 8-pack, not a 6 _*or*_ 8-pack.



True, I just wanted to argue, and no, I refuse to use spell check.


----------



## god hand (Jan 22, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> .


 That looks more like an 7 pack to me


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just look at an Anatomy book.....they do not have 8 packs in their muscle pics.....Plus when I took Anatomy my Prof said it was all genetic some have a 4 pack some 6, some 8.....but most have 6...
> 
> 
> True Story



100 PERCENT TRUE!  look at lots of famous bodybuilders some only have 4 packs.  and its obvious that they couldnt get another two.  off the top of my head, i think frank zane and arnold both fall into this category.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2006)

depending on what store you go, I think you can get a 6 pack, 8 pack...and gosh, even a 12 pack! shrug:


----------



## leg_press (Jan 22, 2006)

I got told a short while ago that 8 packs cannot be achieved and that the top abdominal muscles near ur pectorals dont count, and that u can have either 6 or 12?


----------



## MyK (Jan 22, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> I got told a short while ago that 8 packs cannot be achieved and that the top abdominal muscles near ur pectorals dont count, and that u can have either 6 or 12?


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2006)

Scotty the Body said:
			
		

> True, I just wanted to argue, and no, I refuse to use spell check.


I agree 100%, I will not use spell check


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> That looks more like an 7 pack to me






.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2006)

That's 8 for sure.


----------



## god hand (Jan 22, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> .


Look at the size of those triceps........................


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2006)

who is that?


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> who is that?


Lee Priest


----------



## mrmark (Jan 23, 2006)

I think the 8 pack is like the ability to roll your tongue. There's no genetic benefit to it. It's just random whether some people have it.


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 23, 2006)

king kong aint got shit on me!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> I have a 10 pack!


I'll settle for a case. A 10 pk only last a couple of hours around here.


----------



## chuckufarley (Jan 23, 2006)

I have and 8 pack somewhere under all this fat.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

Abs Rule!


----------

